# single vs double pole for 240v



## kentannenbaum (Dec 20, 2010)

I recently installed two 240v baseboards in series with a 240v double-pole 
wall thermostat.  Today I saw a 240v heater that says it uses a single-pole TS.
I'm doing the same thing in another room and want to know is that possible?  

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2010)

A double pole shuts off both wires while single pole turn off one. In other words with a single pole the power is always at the heater and not safe to work on evan when the thermastat is turned off.


----------



## kentannenbaum (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, thank you.....no need to fry.


----------

